# Face washing?



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dogs have clean mouths? Question of the day: How long do you wait after your working dog cleans its feet before you let 'em kiss you?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Never.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Never.


Alice, I will take that under advisement. We have a shorter term than "Never." I'm thinking, eh, --- hours.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I do not allow my dogs to lick any part of my body, because I see them lick certain parts of their bodies.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

No butt lickin', turd eaters gonna ever be licking my skin, let alone my face.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

aart said:


> No butt lickin', turd eaters gonna ever be licking my skin, let alone my face.


I thought of your comment this morning, when I noticed the ES pup eating a cow pie. Thought to myself, "Turd burglar..."


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

"If you live in a sterile environment you will get sick when you leave it." That's maybe both the best and most stupid thing I could say. Clean living is good water, air, organic dust and pollen and, after a few hours a good water slurp and a face washing from the pup. Not to mention what he/they did in the mean time.

Ya gotta keep your resistance up. They do.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I play in the dirt, and I challenge my immune system regularly.

My dogs know I love them, even though I don't sniff under their tails, and I don't let them lick my face. Even if they had completely antiseptic mouths, I wouldn't let them lick me. 

BECAUSE IT'S YUCKY!

I will gladly swap spit and play tonsil hockey with DH, though.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pony, you will get banned! This is only for the married couple's forum. Ah, where is that?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Pony said:


> I will gladly swap spit and play tonsil hockey with DH, though.


But does he kiss the dog?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

aart said:


> But does he kiss the dog?


LOL!

No, he does not. Neither does he kiss the cats.


----------

